# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  USAR UN FP EN MENTALISMO.

## ANGUS

Cómo veis el uso de un FP en mentalismo...se podría aplicar a algún efecto?

----------


## neo21

hombre yo tengo un fp con "algo" adicional para adivinar numeros, antes de que me lo digan lo escribo con un lapiz, luego el lapiz lo dejo en la mesa y le pregunto cual eligió, y... ejem, lo acierto :D

----------


## ANGUS

Entiendo de lo que me hablas, un uñil,...yo más que nada me referia al FP de toda la vida aplicado al mentalismo.

Saludotes

----------


## miguelajo

Cambios de pepelitos...

----------


## ignoto

No es que se pueda o no se pueda aplicar.
No soy mentalista (casi no soy ni mago) pero siempre he creido que la cosa funcionaba mas o menos así:
- Uno sabe lo que quiere hacer.
- Uno busca la manera de hacerlo.

O bien:
- Uno aprende/compra un juego.
- Uno se las apaña para hacerse con lo necesario.

Tú propones lo siguiente:
- Uno tiene un algo.
- Uno pregunta qué se puede hacer con ese algo en un campo en concreto.

Me parece que no es el camino mas adecuado pero en fin...

Todos los cambios de billete (billete por dos, papel a billete, bola de esponja a billete, etc...) se pueden utilizar como cambio de papel escito por papel escrito.
Si no eres muy hábil con el uñil (por decir algo) tal vez te pueda servir como sistema sustituto. Yo qué se...

Ya estoy desvariando otra vez... 8)

----------


## ANGUS

Olee!!! tus desvarios Ignoto.....  :Lol:  

Me ha quedado claro por donde vas.

Saludotes

----------


## MrKhaki

Gran Henry.... pp. 36 - 38 : Una pregunta y una respuesta, ahí tienes una aplicación práctica.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues Miguelajo creo q lo deja más claro siendo sutil. Un cambio de centro mmmmmm. No es mala idea.

----------


## ANGUS

si te refieres a un centro roto?....si que tiene aplicaciones mentalistas.

Yo iba por más por el FP.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya, pero puedes usar el fp con el centro roto. Esa era la idea.

----------


## ANGUS

Ok, entiendo.

Pero creo, que igual una vez hecho el centro roto y comprobado su contenido, el fp no es de gran ayuda, más que nada por no complicarlo, te deshaces del centro y ya está.

----------


## eidanyoson

En fin que poco creativos estamos. Y si en vez de uno haces más?. Y si además en vez de leerle la mente en el momento, lo haces despues de quinientos mil juegos? Podría facilitarte algunas cosas... Y si en vez de un centro roto le haces una prediccion en toda regla y a la hora de "enseñar" que tu has predicho algo se lo cambias por lo que es y aciertas ante sus narices? en fin, a mi se me ocurren unas cuantas aplicaciones. Aunque sigo penasndo que prefiero cuantos menos artilugios mejor. Para mi en el mentalismo no hay nada mejor que ser absolutamente SIMPLE Y CLARO. Creo que impacta más. Si no mira tu la simpleza de Psychic touches de Banacheck y la fuerza BESTIAL que tiene bien hecho. Engañó incluso a James Randi.

----------


## pujoman

tengo 1 pregunta sobre el tema, habeis comentado que Banacheck engaño a Randi haciendo Psychic touches, en que consistia el efecto? tengo curiosidad 

saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Banacheck pedía dos espectadores del público y los coloca sentados a una considerable distancia uno del otro. Uno de ellos le tapa los ojos (o alos dos) y se va donde esta el otro, normalmente en la otra punta del salón. Con todo eso, va contando la historia de que tenía un abuelo con el que tenía muy buena relación y que siemrpe aparecía  detrás de él o y le tocaba en el hombro contrario de donde estaba para que no le viera. Como era un niño picaba siempre. Con el correr de los años, aquello se convirtió en una especie de señal entre ambos, y siempre que se encontraban trataban de engañar al otro tocando el hombro distinto del que estaban a ver quien picaba. 

Un día el abuelo se murió y Banachek que era aún un niño, lo sintió muchísimo. Tanto que pasó varios días llorando y no se atrevía a ir a la casa de su abuelo otra vez. Al cabo de un tiempo, tuvo que ir con sus padres a la casa del abuelo que tantos recuerdos buenos le había dejado, aunque él no quería , y una vez allí apesar de la tristeza no pudo evitar entrar en su cuarto. Los recuerdos se le agolparon y de repent, sintió en el hombro derecho un par de toques, y miró sorprendido. Pero en el cuarto no había nadie.Inmediatamente miró al otro lado, como cuando su abuelo le engañaba... pero no habí anadie con él. Sin embargo, vio una foto de su abuelo que le sonreía. Eso le marcó para siempre. Desde entonces, ha sentido golpes en el hombro de vez en cuadno, y siempre advirtiéndole de cosas, como si su abuelo siguiera junto a él para advertirle. Una vez le tocó en el hombro al cruzar una carretera, le hizo mirar, y eso le salvó de morir atropellado por un coche embalado por ejemplo...

Así con esta historia, Banachek dice al público que va a tratar de llamar a su abuelo hoy. LLeva todo el rato al lado de una de las dos personas y la otra, a lo lejos, sigue teniendo los ojos tapados por una venda.

Pide silencio. Éste, en la sala, es sepulcral.

Levanta la mano de la persona que se ha sentado y muy claramente, y despacio, le toca con el dedo índice 3 veces en el hombro izquierdo.

Entonces, sin prisa, se vuelve donde está la persona de la venda sentada y le pregunta si ha sentido algo.

-Si-
-¿dómde?-
-En el hombro izquierdo-
-¿Qué has sentido?
-Golpes, toques, como un dedo...
-¿cuantos?
-3.-

Banachek sonría y mira a la sala y pide que se puede quitar la venda. Los espectadores se miran y sienten miedo. Alguno empieza a aplaudir. Los demás le siguen. En un instante la sala es un clamor, la gente se pone en pie, en fin, imaginadlo...

Espero que el efecto quede claro. El como és, eso me lo callo. (creo q se nota q me gusta jeje, lo he hecho y os aseguro que acoj...)

----------


## ANGUS

Bonita historia y espectacular efecto mentalistaa !!!!

Sin desvelarnos su realización, alguna pista mentalista :Confused: 

 :shock:

----------


## pujoman

mmm, se lo vi hacer a anthony blake en Barcelona pero él a la persona vendada hacia unos gestos en la espalda (sin ""tocar"") y luego iba a la otra persona le tocava 3 veces al hombro y preguntava al k estava vendado si a notado algo, evidentemnte dijo k si. Mi pregunta es: Banacheck en algun momento se aproxima a la persona vendada para ""transmitirle"" los toques en el hombro??

saludos

PD: a Antony se le noto un poco la verdad... xo lo arreglo cuando dijo k estirara el brazo y paso la mano sin tocar claramnte i la persona vendada  le dijo k si k la avia tocado

----------


## Marco Antonio

Pujoman... si ten cuentan eso te rompen el encanto del juego.

Además es un efecto comercializado, yo lo tengo y creo que no se puede desvelar el tema.

Siempre digo lo mismo, intentar pensar como lo haríais vosotros. Seguro que se os ocurre alguna idea de hacerlo tan buena como la de Banachek

Un Abrazo

----------


## fernan

Hay algo de eso en Repertorio Mental de Marko.

Es un juego de mentalismo con medium en el que los mensajes escritos en papelitos se transportan secretamente hacia el medium en un fp.
Es buenisimo!
Si a alguien le interesa puedo ampliar.
Fernan

----------


## 7o7yus

Wenas yo queria decir que de los trucos que conozco x el momento no?(xq hace 2 meses que estoy estudiando) y eh echo, nunca utilice el FP pero voy a tratar de encontrarle uso al mismo.salu2 a todos ,7o7yus.- 8-)

----------


## Gandalf

El Fp en mentalismo tiene infinidad de opciones. Cantidad de descargas,  cambios de papeletas, aparición de mensajes, efectos de actuación sobre la materia, cambios de billetes, uñil, transparencias...

Angus, amplía posibilidades, que son muchas las cosas que se pueden hacer.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

> Banacheck pedía dos espectadores del público y los coloca sentados a una considerable distancia uno del otro. Uno de ellos le tapa los ojos (o alos dos) y se va donde esta el otro, normalmente en la otra punta del salón. Con todo eso, va contando la historia de que tenía un abuelo con el que tenía muy buena relación y que siemrpe aparecía  detrás de él o y le tocaba en el hombro contrario de donde estaba para que no le viera. Como era un niño picaba siempre. Con el correr de los años, aquello se convirtió en una especie de señal entre ambos, y siempre que se encontraban trataban de engañar al otro tocando el hombro distinto del que estaban a ver quien picaba. 
> 
> Un día el abuelo se murió y Banachek que era aún un niño, lo sintió muchísimo. Tanto que pasó varios días llorando y no se atrevía a ir a la casa de su abuelo otra vez. Al cabo de un tiempo, tuvo que ir con sus padres a la casa del abuelo que tantos recuerdos buenos le había dejado, aunque él no quería , y una vez allí apesar de la tristeza no pudo evitar entrar en su cuarto. Los recuerdos se le agolparon y de repent, sintió en el hombro derecho un par de toques, y miró sorprendido. Pero en el cuarto no había nadie.Inmediatamente miró al otro lado, como cuando su abuelo le engañaba... pero no habí anadie con él. Sin embargo, vio una foto de su abuelo que le sonreía. Eso le marcó para siempre. Desde entonces, ha sentido golpes en el hombro de vez en cuadno, y siempre advirtiéndole de cosas, como si su abuelo siguiera junto a él para advertirle. Una vez le tocó en el hombro al cruzar una carretera, le hizo mirar, y eso le salvó de morir atropellado por un coche embalado por ejemplo...
> 
> Así con esta historia, Banachek dice al público que va a tratar de llamar a su abuelo hoy. LLeva todo el rato al lado de una de las dos personas y la otra, a lo lejos, sigue teniendo los ojos tapados por una venda.
> 
> Pide silencio. Éste, en la sala, es sepulcral.
> 
> Levanta la mano de la persona que se ha sentado y muy claramente, y despacio, le toca con el dedo índice 3 veces en el hombro izquierdo.
> ...


Pedazo de efecto... donde puedo encontrarlo?

----------


## magia.eugenio

El que mejor ha aplicado el fp en el mentalismo es Anneman (desde mi punto de vista). En los tres volúmenes de la obra de Marko sobre este conocido mentalista encontrarás un muy buen material.

P.D.: Leer es casi tan importante como practicar.

----------

